# The Diggersby Fanclub



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2013)

This is the Diggersby Fanclub, a club for everyone who's a huge fan of Diggersby! Diggersby is a rabbit Pokémon that resembles a middle-aged man with lots of stubble and perhaps a bit of a beer belly. It's really good at digging and stuff. Do join!

CURRENT MEMBERS:
- Music Dragon, Deity of Diggersbies
- Bulbamew, Dean of Dirt
- Emperor_Evulz, Deacon of Dust
- Noctowl, Duchess of Dung
- ultraviolet, Dame of Droppings
- Vipera Magnifica, Dauphin of Dreck
- Nira, a high schooler
- Stryke123, Doge of Dross


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone? No one?


----------



## UltratonLover94 (Nov 3, 2013)

Excuse me, is this the Diggers-by-Fan Club? I really love digging by fan, it's a lot more fun than digging by shovel. And it definitely beats digging by spoon!


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2013)

No, that's the blue building across the street.


----------



## UltratonLover94 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ah. Thank you.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 3, 2013)

Wait! Don't leave, don't -

Oh... oh well...


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 3, 2013)

When I first saw Diggersby I thought it was the ugliest thing ever.

I still do.

With Huge Power it is immense though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 4, 2013)

It's a great counter against everyone who's using Ageislash.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 4, 2013)

Diggersby is funny. I was trying to IV breed a good one but I got bored.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh wow!! Do you guys want to join the club? I'm adding you all as members! I'm so glad you came!


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2013)

i love diggersby! favourite pokemon


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 7, 2013)

Deacon of Dust, huh?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 7, 2013)

Lolz Digserby ftw XD

Add me to the list! Read my digresby fanfic! digerrsby/naruto crossover xD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 7, 2013)

Why you did not add me to the list :'(


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh wow! So many members!! I never dreamed this would happen!


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 7, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Lolz Digserby ftw XD
> 
> Add me to the list! Read my digresby fanfic! digerrsby/naruto crossover xD


That was really touching.  I felt like I _was_ Brad by the end of the story.  You'd better do a sequel.

I really like Diggersby.  Can you guys keep a secret?  I'm secretly attracted to them.  They just look so big and nice and protective.  I named my Diggersby "Baby" and I enjoy our time on Pokémon Amie.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 10, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> I really like Diggersby.  Can you guys keep a secret?  I'm secretly attracted to them.  They just look so big and nice and protective.  I named my Diggersby "Baby" and I enjoy our time on Pokémon Amie.


Mm, yes, I know what you mean. I... think. Personally I'm not really into that kind of stuff, but everyone's welcome here at the Diggersby Fanclub! Just, you know. Yeah.


----------



## Stryke (Feb 7, 2016)

Oh yup I'm in. Can I join?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 7, 2016)

Stryke123 said:


> Oh yup I'm in. Can I join?


Of course! I'll add you to the members list straight away. Please share your favorite Diggersby stories with us!


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, do you serve chai lattes here, by any chance?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 8, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Hi, do you serve chai lattes here, by any chance?


Ah, well, see, we're all out at the moment... It's on the menu, I know, but we've had trouble restocking. For some reason, all the local suppliers are refusing to sell to me! But I'll put you on the members list instead, that's almost as good as a chai latte.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2016)

Is... is this the furry bar?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 8, 2016)

I liek Scythers said:


> Is... is this the furry bar?


No, that's the blue building across the street.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

Music Dragon said:


> No, that's the blue building across the street.


Hey, do they have chai lattes there, too? I'm gonna go check it out!


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 8, 2016)

Eifie said:


> Hey, do they have chai lattes there, too? I'm gonna go check it out!


No! D-don't leave! Where are all my customers going!?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 8, 2016)

Guess what, you guys! They really do have chai lattes! Let's all move over there!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 8, 2016)

I really like Diggersby!!! I love its cute floppy ears ^_^, I love its big chubby tummy :D, I love its scruffy little beard \o/, and I love how it's a perfect symbol of the working class man! Diggersby could easily overpower its bourgeoisie overlords, yet it is kept complacent by the very machinery of capitalism that exploits the underprivileged Pokétariat! Furthermore, should he choose to rise up against this system and take back the means of production,


----------



## sanderidge (Feb 8, 2016)

(RISE UP
WHEN YOU'RE LIVIN ON YOUR KNEES YOU RISE UP
TELL THE DIGGERSBY THAT THEY'VE GOTTA RISE UP
TELL YOUR DIGGERSBY THAT THEY'VE GOTTA RISE UP

WHEN ARE THESE DIGGERSBY GONNA RISE UP)

*ahem* I mean
I support the Diggersby and the Pokétariat and I agree that these workers of our world should unite, for they have nothing to lose and a world to gain


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 8, 2016)

Am I the only one who didn't always appreciate Diggersby until Shofu came out with that one video on YouTube....? Now I love it!


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2016)

Ahem. It seems those philistines in the blue building across the street have resorted to outright barbaric practices in order to keep their customers, such as grafting people's titles into their skin! There's only one course of action: we have to do the same thing. From now on, all Diggersby Fanclub members must get a tattoo of Diggersby. You may or may not wish to include a patch of fake fur on his little belly. So cute!!


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 2, 2016)

Diggersby is pretty swag


----------

